# chicken resources?



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

hi pigeon people!
sorry i flew the coop for awhile there. it's the end of the semester and i always get overwhelmed and scarce around this time . . . 
i have an "off-topic" question that i am hoping some of ya'll might be able to help me with.
last week a couple of chickens ended up taking asylum in my home. one is injured and being rehabbed, the other is just very very skinny and we are focusing on getting some groceries into her. i was hoping to find a forum similar to this one where people discussed the needs of PET chickens (not chickens for food production . . . those sites make me too sad and i can't really hang out there for very long - i'm not making a value judgement it's just my own emotional thang.) if anyone has any ideas/resources please let me know. i'm looking for 1. good info on chicken care and 2. a community such as "pigeon-talk" where people post questions, stories, and such about their pet chickens. 
thanks all! 
f. weeble


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

www.backyardchickens.com
Or you can PM me and I will give you my phone number. I've had chickens for years and know alot about them.


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

thank you charis, i have been enjoying this site very much! 
i had NO idea how fabulous chickens were until these little cluckers showed up a few weeks ago!!! 

f. weeble


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Fabulous is a good word for chickens. I've had chickens for years and find them to be quite enchanting.
My first, Matilda, was a feed store freebee rescue... quite a story. 
Another, Ally, loved to ride in the car.
Currently, I have 4 and among them, Miss Plum, my education chicken. She works the crowd when I give my" chicken talk" at the Humane Society summer camp. The kids love her.


----------

